# how many kittens?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mummy has 3 weekish to go :thumbup:

How many kittens and boys/girls do you think she will have? 










*****

if you get it right you can name a kitten  (pedigree name  )


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

aww she's lovely 

is there a prize for the person with the correct prediction? 

i think 5 kittens, 3 boys & 2 girls


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

i think 6, 3 girls 3 boys.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> aww she's lovely
> 
> is there a prize for the person with the correct prediction?
> 
> i think 5 kittens, 3 boys & 2 girls


thanks! ive just changed it there is a prize lol!  :thumbup:



mycatroxy said:


> i think 6, 3 girls 3 boys.


oooo! :thumbup:


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

5 two boys, 3 girls?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

louiserp1 said:


> 5 two boys, 3 girls?


oooooo had that on her 1st litter


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

think 5 kittens 4 girls one boy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> think 5 kittens 4 girls one boy


oooo!! really need 2 boys though lol


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

5 4 boys 1 girl

if i guess right do i win a kitten


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh I say 4----3boys 1 girl Can I ask what colour she is, looks gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> 5 4 boys 1 girl
> 
> if i guess right do i win a kitten


hahaha!! no lol!!  you get to name one though! :thumbup: a pedigree name 



gladass said:


> Oh I say 4----3boys 1 girl Can I ask what colour she is, looks gorgeous


thanks she is my lil baby :001_wub: She is a seal tortie ragdoll  
ooo we need more than 1 girl lol! :thumbup:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

why do u need more than one girl?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think 4. Umm.....3 girls and a boy!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> I think 4. Umm.....3 girls and a boy!


ooooooooooo!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to say 6. 2 Girls, 4 boys.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am going to say 6. 2 Girls, 4 boys.


oooooooooo!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not too long to go now  mum very clingy and wont leave me alone, :lol: shes such a lil baby :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

5 3 girls 2 boys


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I reckon 6, 2 boys & 4 girls. How exciting :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> 5 3 girls 2 boys


oooo had this on her first litter 



Kiwi said:


> I reckon 6, 2 boys & 4 girls. How exciting :thumbup:


ooo blimey!! thatll be alot!! would cover everyone on the list though!!! :scared:  :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo blimey!! thatll be alot!! would cover everyone on the list though!!! :scared:  :thumbup:


It was the only combo not taken by anybody else :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> It was the only combo not taken by anybody else :lol:


haha really?? sneaky!!!!  

well looks like she needs to have 8 kittens now to pleaase everyone, im not sure that will happen lol! infact i dont think i want her to have 8 that is too many!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can cats have that many kittens?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Can cats have that many kittens?


my first litter was 8  you can imagine my face, panic striken :lol:

haha no idea how the first two weeks went as i spent it topping up with mum sleeping next to her head next to her bed :001_wub: one of the most stressful times of my life that was and i loved every minute of her purss and hugs and kitten kisses, that litter of kittens i will never ever ever forget, i speak to everyone, im texting someone now who had 2 from that litter :001_wub:[

I do know someone who had 10, all survieve, and 10 all die  
the most i know of was 12, and 8 died


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Can cats have that many kittens?


Yes my girl has 8 in her litter last year sadly one was only 25g and I tried and tried and tired but he was just too little.

I cannot comment as I cannot see the picture.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it that mum can't produce enough milk or that one or two are just too small in the bigger litters?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> Yes my girl has 8 in her litter last year sadly one was only 25g and I tried and tried and tired but he was just too little.
> 
> I cannot comment as I cannot see the picture.


take another look 



Nicky10 said:


> Is it that mum can't produce enough milk or that one or two are just too small in the bigger litters?


well they should be at least 80 (and that is small) to 100g plus when born, if its a large litter more chance of them being small.

although my 8 litter, they were all over 100-120, one was 90, so they were born massive! esp for such a large litter, mum was eating around £7 a day in food for the last 4weeks, all she dad was eat...poop...sleep..is that order lol 

you can get smaller ones in a litter of 3, its just nature, you cant tell or just dont know until they are here really, all of my large litters have survived yet one from a litter of 4 passed away, he wasnt small he was perfect and just died in my hand while on the phone to the vet about 20mins after he was born, no reason for it it


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

yup i think 5!

Not even guessing the sex as i thought i had one girl and now it's looking more like 3!?!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> yup i think 5!
> 
> Not even guessing the sex as i thought i had one girl and now it's looking more like 3!?!


you have to!! thats the rule! or you cant name one


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i say 5 - 2 girls 3 boys


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I say 6 ... 3 boys 3 girls


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

meganx said:


> i say 5 - 2 girls 3 boys


ooo!! 



archielee said:


> I say 6 ... 3 boys 3 girls


ooo very even lol!  :thumbup:


----------

